

Facebook Photo Trends [Infographic] - svag
http://www.pixable.com/blog/2011/02/14/facebook-photo-trends-infographic/

======
Smerity
Infographics and statistics seem to be a new advertising strategy. I say this
appreciatively mind you! I far prefer these sorts of posts than the generic PR
babble produced by most companies. OkCupid[1] seemed to be one of the pioneers
of the format and I'm glad to see others follow.

What exactly is the attraction however? Do we feel we get a more thorough
understanding of ourselves or our friends when looking at this? When you look
down at the figure that says "You have 97,000 photos in your network" does
that give you a new found respect to the collaborative creative ability of
your social circle? Of humanity overall?

I'm interested as whatever it is that attracts us to this page is as much a
reflection on us as it is on the article.

[1] <http://blog.okcupid.com/>

~~~
svag
I believe that from now on, most of the statistical analysis, will be done
using visual representation, like infographic, because it is easier to
comprehend. It is also quicker to see an image than to read a whole essay
regarding the analysis.

